# Dicamba Label Changes.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/epa-and-dicamba-manufactures-agree-on-label-changes


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Aww shoot, and I was at the point I thought I could take the test without the class.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

To be perfectly honest I don't see much of a future for dicamba beans. Pioneer agronomist at a field day already suggested Dicamba use will be allowed up to the middle of June in 2018. Doesn't do much good for later flushes then.

Dad attended the field days at Purdue Pinney and I'm wanting to say it was either June or July, but if a person followed all label restrictions there was only three days fit to spray dicamba in one of those months.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes and then Banning that after June and July I guess it's something I hoped you would not happen we Harvest barley and wheat and double crops soy beans into that ground and it is difficult to use a residual in that application and the Mare's tail seems to want to pop up as soon as the wheat gets cut


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/basf-starts-pricey-journey-into-seeds-with-7-billion-bayer-deal-blmg/


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting read endrow, talk about the big boy table.....


----------

